# new and so happy to have found you



## renata (Sep 3, 2004)

Hello you all,
so glad to have found this site! I feel a bit bad , as I have already a wonderful 7 year old son, but still devastated about not being able to conceive with new husband (for 3 y).After 2 terrible sperm-tests (13 mio, but 95% not moving and 94% abnormal) have considered DI, but have now decided on ICSI.
Having hard time choosing clinic in London. Has anyone experience with Hammersmith or other London clinics (not too expensive)? Also would like to make some fertility friends in London (NW). Anyone interested?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

just wanted to say Welcome to ff
please feel free to join us on the other threads
or for a natter in the chat room

love
suzie aka olive


----------



## line (May 20, 2004)

Hello and welcome, you are not on your own at all, we have been ttc for 2 1/2 yrs for our second child my D.S is  now 5  and on the treadmill of treatment, sadly not in london clinics so I can't help there. But wishing you all the very best of luck with which ever route you take.
F.F site is great, it's good to know that you have people to talk to any time !!
see you in the chat room 

love line


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcom renata to FF!!

I am an icsi girl and based in N. London!

In terms of clinics in London ... if you go on the HFEA website, you can search by postcode and get a list of clinics.  I would get some brochures in and go to some opening evenings.  They all usually send a price list with their info.

It is a big commitment in terms of time, so the only advice I would offer is that you look carefully at location to your home or work, but in terms of the people it's really a personal thing ...it's were you and your husband feel comfortable that is very important.

Good luck in finding a clinic and come into the chat room if you want a natter or send me an email and we can meet up.

Belinda x


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi

I went to Guys & St Thomas' for my 4 tries, dont let this put you off trying them, as i was 38 when i started treatment and had fluid in both tubes. They are very good there and quite reasonable in price. For ICSI it is £2050 total treatment, plus cost of drugs.
They are a nhs trust hospital, so they are not quite as expensive as if you went private
Their web site is as follows, why not take a look.
www.guysandstthomas.nhs.uk/ivfdirect

Karen & Benjamin


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Renata

Welcome to ff hun wishing you luck with finding a clinic and with your treatment hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## renata (Sep 3, 2004)

hi everybody,

thanks so much for the warm welcome and your helpful advice, i am so happy to have found this site!

To Belinda:
Thanks especially for your advice about choosing a clinic that's not too far. Because of your advice I'm now considering ARGC, even though it's quite expensive. Was a bit suspicious about their success-rates though.(too good to be true?).Read that you considered switching to ARGC as well.

wish everyone lots of luck with their treatments
Love Renata

P.S.have not figured out how to use the chatroom, But I will...


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a child already too from prev relationship - its nothing to feel bad about !!!  All the girls on this site are just lovely.  Have a look at the Secondary Infertility thread - they all have children too !!
Access to chat room is on home page under the Message Board "Live Chat Room"  just put in your username and password
Take Care
xx xx


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

hi renata
so pleased you found ff.they are a great help for any questions you have.i wish you all my love and luck for your treatment.
lots of love and luck
jane1.xxxxxx


----------

